# Apfelschnecken im Teich?



## MonaNelly (24. Mai 2008)

ein freund von mir meinte, man kann apfelschnecken auch im teich halten. stimmt das?
- überleben sie den winter?
- überleben die wasserpflanzen?^^
- das wasser im teich ist ja kälter als im aqua, macht ihnen das was aus?
- hauen sie aus dem tiech ab?
- wie laichen sie?

danke schon mal


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Hallo,

also Wiki, sagt das dazu. Das Teichcenter unseres Vertrauens (wir haben auch Baumärkte, denen wir noch nicht einmal "Guten Morgen" glauben) hat unserem Sohn die gleiche Antwort gegeben. Auch seine Gedankengänge, die Apfelschnecken im Sommer im Teich und im Winter im Aquarium zu halten, sind nicht durchführbar. Wer sammelt die __ Schnecken im Herbst ein? Keiner weiß wieviele es sind  ?


----------



## Teichfreund (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Hi MonaNelly,

ich würde von dieser Idee ebenfalls abraten. Laut Aquarien-Atlas brauchen die Tiere eine Wassertemperatur von 22-30 °C. Jetzt kann man sich überlegen, wie lange das Wasser sich in diesem Temperaturbereich befindet. Und wie Conny schreibt, wer macht sich denn wirklich die Mühe und sammelt die Viecher wieder aus dem Wasser? Und wenn die sich vermehrt haben sollten und den Jordan überschreiten, könnten sie evtl. auch noch durch Verwesung zu schlechteren Wasserqualitäten beitragen. 

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Servus Mona (ist doch der "Spitz" von Monika  )

Erstmal Herzlich Willkommen von mir

Apfelschnecken hatte ich im Teich.

Eingesetzt so im Juli (von einem Arbeitskollegen aus dem Aquarium).
Danach im Teich immer wieder gesehen.

Allerdings im darauf folgenden Frühjahr/Sommer und bis zum "Ausziehen" (sind weg gezogen) nicht mehr gesichtet. Dürften den Winter nicht überstanden haben.

Also gehe ich davon aus, daß sie nicht für die Überwinterung im Gartenteich geeignet sind, wie Conny und Markus schon geschrieben.


----------



## MonaNelly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten! mir wurde gesagt, dass sie den winter im teich überleben.
@Digicat: 2 meiner meerschweine heißen mona und nelly, hat nix mit monika zu tun 

ok, da ich jetzt 4 apfelschnelcken im teich habe, werde ich sie wohl über winter reinholen.


----------



## Dombo (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Hallo,



			
				MonaNelly schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank schon mal für eure antworten! mir wurde gesagt, dass sie den winter im teich überleben.



nein, das tun sie sicher nicht.
Diese Tiere sollten bei 24 °C gehalten werden.

Mehr dazu hier:

http://www.allesumdieschneck.de/html/pomacea_bridgesii.html


----------



## MonaNelly (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*



			
				Dombo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh je....ok dann beginnt im herbst das __ schnecken suchen.


----------



## MonaNelly (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

ich schupse das thema mal wieder hoch  

ich habe heute 3 von 4 __ schnecken gefunden, leider war schon ein haus leer  
habe nun ein kleines aqua im zimmer stehen, wenn das wasser zimmer temp hat, langt das ja.
ich hatte allerdings noch nie in meinem leben ein aqua mit fischen (bzw mit wasser), ich schätze ich sollte noch einen filter holen morgen!?!  
im moment sind nur steine im becken (die normalen, die es auch am strand/ fluss gibt), morgen hole ich noch pflanzen.
möchte alles richtig machen, kenne mich aber leider gar nicht aus :?
der start mit der info, dass die schnecken im teich den winter überleben war ja auch nicht der aller beste 

Edit: welcher Bodengrund ist geeignet??


----------



## Emelie (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Hallöchen,

habe zwei Apfelschnecken im Aquarium.
Die Herrschaften fühlen sich auch bei 20-21 Grad warmem Wasser wohl.

Kies als Bodenuntergrund ist in Ordnung.
Da aber bei dir wahrscheinlich keine Fische drin sind (die Schneckchen halten nämlich den Boden sauber, indem sie alles vertilgen - inklusive Fischkaka ) solltest du viele Pflanzen rein machen, damit die Guten was zu futtern haben.
Du hast dann natürlich das kleine Problem dauernd neue Pflanzen kaufen zu müssen, da der Hunger schon imens ist 

Was auch super kommt ist eine Scheibe handelsübliche Salatgurke in der Woche  
Einfach dünn abschneiden und zu Hälfte im Boden einstecken. Meine gehen dann nicht mehr von dem Gürkchen weg, bis nix mehr da ist - ist ein richtiger Belagerungszustand.

Liebe Grüße
Emelie


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

toll !

mit welchen Tieren probieren wir als nächstes ?

........

ich verzichte an dieser Stelle auf etwa 20 verschiedene Smileys !


----------



## MonaNelly (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> toll !
> 
> mit welchen Tieren probieren wir als nächstes ?
> 
> ...



muss ich das jetzt verstehen?
ich habe mich schließlich informiert, aber was kann ich dafür, wenn ich falsche infos bekomme? dann bin ich hier her gekommen und habe was anderes erfahren.
nun habe ich die __ schnecken reingeholt, damit sie nicht erfrieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Hi MonaNelly,

die meisten Fragen sind ja beantwortet worden. Zur Vermehrung ist noch nix geschrieben. Also wenn sich Apfelschnecken vermehren ist das nicht zu übersehen , denn diese (die meisten Apfel-Arten) __ Schnecken laichen nicht im Wasser sondern legen ihre Eier z.B an Pflanzestengel oberhalb des Wasserspiegels ab. Die Eier werden mit einer verhärtenden Schutzschicht überzogen. Meist siehts dann aus wie ein bunter Schmetterlingkokon (rosafarben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Bisschen spät das reinholen, oder hat das Wasser bei euch noch 20 Grad ???

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## MonaNelly (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Bisschen spät das reinholen, oder hat das Wasser bei euch noch 20 Grad ???
> 
> Gruß
> Wolf



ja ich weiß, ich hatte nur durch mein examen alles andere verdrängt.

@__ Knoblauchkröte: es ragt nur ein kleiner teil einer pflanze aus dem wasser, werden die eier auch am glas abgelegt?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

Hi,

im Aquarium werden die Eier gerne in den Ecken, an Filterschläuchen, oder unter direkt unter der Abdeckung untergebracht. Mitten auf ner planen Fläche wohl weniger (bei mir mußte bisher immer ein Stück aus dem Wasser ragende Moorkienwurzel herhalten ) 

MfG Frank


----------



## MonaNelly (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Apfelschnecken im Teich?*

bis jetzt habe ich "nur" 3 gelege der anderen __ schnecken entdeckt, aber noch keine von den AS


----------

